# Cal (Es preciso / Es necesario) ?



## Eva Maria

No estic segura com traduir "cal" en aquest context:

"Cal explicar la suma i resta de fraccions..."

Dos intents:
 
- Es necesario explicar la suma y resta de fracciones...
 
- Es preciso explicar la suma y resta de fracciones...
 
He descartat "se debe" y "conviene" / "es conveniente".
 
Què en penseu vosaltres?
 
EM


----------



## ajohan

"Hace falta"?


----------



## Cracker Jack

Eva Maria said:


> No estic segura com traduir "cal" en aquest context:
> 
> "Cal explicar la suma i resta de fraccions..."


 
Hay que explicar....


----------



## Eva Maria

ajohan said:


> "Hace falta"?


 
Ajohan,

Doncs no havia pensat en aquesta opció. No obstant, no m'agrada com queda en el context:

- Hace falta explicar la suma y la resta de fracciones...

Gràcies!

EM


----------



## Eva Maria

Cracker Jack said:


> Hay que explicar....


 
CJ,

Doncs no està malament la teva proposta:

- Hay que explicar la suma y la resta de fracciones...

Pero em sonen millor "Es necesario" / "Es preciso".

Moltes gràcies!

EM


----------



## Cracker Jack

Eva, només una pregunta. Hace falta és fa falta en català, no?


----------



## chics

Cracker Jack said:


> Eva, només una pregunta. Hace falta és fa falta en català, no?


Normalment en diem *cal*, per a _hay que / hace falta_.


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

A matemàtiques es molt important diferenciar bé el significat de _suficient_ (amb això n'hi ha prou per...) i _necessari _(això es obligatori, però calen més coses) ja que ho faran servir molt_. _Si t'hi entra per el contexte, jo faría servir una d'aquestes.

A veure si t'ajuda.


----------



## chics

Hi ha poc context, però sembla que la frase no explica les condicions per a una propietat, mètode, si no que parla simplement del que volen explicar a uns alumnes en un pla d'estudis, o una cosa així. _Hay que_ em sembla perfecte.


----------



## Eva Maria

Cracker Jack said:


> Eva, només una pregunta. Hace falta és fa falta en català, no?


 
Cracker,

Sí! Hacer falta = Fer falta. Però precisament com tú em proposaves també:

Fer falta = Cal

EM


----------



## Eva Maria

chics said:


> Hi ha poc context, però sembla que la frase no explica les condicions per a una propietat, mètode, si no que parla simplement del que volen explicar a uns alumnes en un pla d'estudis, o una cosa així. _Hay que_ em sembla perfecte.


 

Chics,

Sí, pero "hay que" em sona un xic informal, igual que "hace falta". Potser "Se debe", "Conviene", "Es conveniente" podrien ser altres opcions per traduir "Cal"?

Moltes gràcies!

EM


----------



## Eva Maria

RIU said:


> Hola,
> 
> A matemàtiques es molt important diferenciar bé el significat de _suficient_ (amb això n'hi ha prou per...) i _necessari _(això es obligatori, però calen més coses) ja que ho faran servir molt_. _Si t'hi entra per el contexte, jo faría servir una d'aquestes.
> 
> A veure si t'ajuda.


 
RIU,

Sí, no es poden emprar alguns verbs amb el sentit habitual. Ja havia pensat en les opcions "Es necesario" / "Es preciso", que potser seran les més adequades. 

Ara mateix comentava aquí dalt amb Chics la possibilitat de traduir-ho com "Se debe", "Conviene" o "Es conveniente".

Moltíssimes gràcies!

EM


----------



## chics

Hola! Les precissions que explica RIU es fan en totes les llengües, també en català. També existeix "s'ha de", "convé", "és convenient", etc. i no ho han posat. Ho pots canviar, si vols, però jo amb aquest trocet petit de frase no ho veig...


----------



## Eva Maria

chics said:


> Hola! Les precissions que explica RIU es fan en totes les llengües, també en català. També existeix "s'ha de", "convé", "és convenient", etc. i no ho han posat. Ho pots canviar, si vols, però jo amb aquest trocet petit de frase no ho veig...


 

Chics,

Sí, he posat poc context! (Per què torturar-vos innecessàriament, estimats/estimades, amb un farragós paràgraf escolar?)

Repensant totes les vostres propostes, em quedo amb quatre opcions segures:

- Hay que / Es necesario / Es preciso / Se debe

Les aniré "intercanviant" segons em sembli més adient en cada nou context.

Mil gràcies!

Un bon (calorós) dia a tot(e)s!

Eva Maria


----------



## RIU

chics said:


> Hola! Les precissions que explica RIU es fan en totes les llengües, també en català. També existeix "s'ha de", "convé", "és convenient", etc. i no ho han posat. Ho pots canviar, si vols, però jo amb aquest trocet petit de frase no ho veig...


 
Em refereixo al concepte matemàtic independentment de la llengua en que la expliquis.


----------



## chics

Volia dir, que si volguèssin dir "és necessari però no suficient", per exemple, ho haurien fet també en català. Que si a la frase original no queda clar, a priori és perque no ho necessiten o no volen.


----------

